# FS/FT:Cedar Bridges



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I've received everything I need in trade, cash only now please.

Bridges:
6ft long with Marine Coat finish. $150 - ON Hold

















We have 2 of these bridges with out a light coat of varnish/finish about L32" x W16" x H 16" $50 each









1 3ft bridge no rails with marine coat finish $60


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Would like the dimensions on the raised & rectangular planters please. Don't know if I have room for more planter boxes, but sizes would be nice.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Also interested in the rectangular planters...


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

The planters are L27 x W15.5 x H14 inches 

Planter with legs is 3ft tall, Box is L39 W15.5 x D 8 inches


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Bump to the top 

We have other bridges with nice varnish and rails if anyone is interested.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Oooo. So much wish that one of my extra tanks is 30g. PM sent


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Great workmanship. All are very cheap. Good deal.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

bump, he does really good work and uses mostly screws instead of just nails. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Added another Bridge and more exact sizes


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Raised planter is now gone, 30 gal tank now found.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the planter boxes.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Bump for today. Feel free to make resonible offers


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Thanks for the planter boxes.


you are very welcome. thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Monday Bump


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Tuesday Bump.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Bump for today.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Thursday bump.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

We also have this planter available for $60


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

bump for today.


----------

